# Midsize and smaller cities- REPRESENT!



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Guys, we need to start paying attention to midsize cities as well- let's showcase our own cities that are less than a million people... there are lots of neat developments even in smaller cities these days... let's promote even better development by treating our local developments like the bigger ones in bigger cities.

For example, an 80-storey tower is to a large city, what a quality 12-floor project is to a smaller cities, often.

Let's represent! If you notice my Waterloo, Ontario, Canada threads, you will see what I mean...

-SP!RE


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, smaller cities can be nice. I'm pretty happy here in Halifax, but I understand why people aren't terribly interested in it. I mean, it would take so much time and energy to learn as much about all the thousands of little cities around the world as I know about large cities.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Milwaukee! Its a mid size--600,000 city, 1.7 million metro and its GREAT!


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

I mean like 125,000 people... in fact many cities of 90,000 people are great too, especially in the U.S.A and Europe.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

oh 125,000.....

Madison is 200,000 and that it one cool city.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

SP!RE said:


> I mean like 125,000 people... in fact many cities of 90,000 people are great too, especially in the U.S.A and Europe.


in Euopre maybe...but most towns in NA with population of 100,000 are uninteresting, boring and almost identical...what's the point of promoting them?

the only small Ontario town with character is Kingston.


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes indeed, who here wants a nice big slice of Allentown, PA ? yes, that is what i thought....


----------



## cincobarrio (Aug 25, 2004)

< not reppin


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Sen said:


> in Euopre maybe...but most towns in NA with population of 100,000 are uninteresting, boring and almost identical...what's the point of promoting them?
> 
> the only small Ontario town with character is Kingston.


Weren't you a mod Sen?


----------



## Indyman (Apr 1, 2005)

Indianapolis. I would say is midsized. Fort Wayne is probly small. It has a skyline of three building from like 100+ meters to 95 meters.


----------



## slerz (Aug 12, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> Milwaukee! Its a mid size--600,000 city, 1.7 million metro and its GREAT!


Cebu City, a Philippine major city--600,000 city, 1.7 million metro....
cool


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Here I go: ( not my city by the way, but deserves to be mentioned )

Helsingor - Denmark ( home of Hamlet  )


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Lübeck, once the "capital" of the Hanseatic League and second-biggest town in the Holy Roman Empire of German Nation. Nowadays Germany's biggest baltic sea port and UNESCO World Heritage site.


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Sen said:


> in Euopre maybe...but most towns in NA with population of 100,000 are uninteresting, boring and almost identical...what's the point of promoting them?
> 
> the only small Ontario town with character is Kingston.


With that uncaring attitude towards our smaller cities, they will never get better...

I'm actually really disappointed to hear such little enthusiasm from everyone


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

> but most towns in NA with population of 100,000 are uninteresting, boring and almost identical


??? What about Carmel or Solvang in California? or Key West in Florida?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Some Swiss smaller and medium sized towns:

Aarau (75'000 incl. suburbs - all towns)









Baden (110'000)









Basel (750'000)









Bern (380'000)









Chur (65'000)









Fribourg (90'000)









Geneve (650'000)









Lausanne (350'000)









Lugano (130'000)









Luzern (200'000)









Montreux (65'000)









Neuchatel (75'000)









Olten (105'000)









Schaffhausen (75'000)









Solothurn (70'000)









St.Gallen (140'000)









Winterthur (130'000)









Zug (100'000)









Zürich you know anyway


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

The coolest "mid size" or "small" cities that I can think of with around 90k-120k are places like Green Bay, Charleston, Portland Maine........ and for thrill seakers... Sandusky, Ohio.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

slerz said:


> Cebu City, a Philippine major city--600,000 city, 1.7 million metro....
> cool


Cebu City should be our Sister City! All of our current ones, which are nice, dont compare at all to Milwaukee in size.


----------



## slerz (Aug 12, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> Cebu City should be our Sister City! All of our current ones, which are nice, dont compare at all to Milwaukee in size.


Which is bigger? Milwakee or Cebu?


----------

